# Audi A4 Ultra Sport Package



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Other than laughing at the name, this new package really improves what I thoguht to be a rather ugly exterior. VERY similar body panels to the S4 (even though it is slightly different) and some better looking wheels. Ive been finding myself looking at this car more and more. The quattro system is also drawing me near. Just wondering what yoru thoughts and opinions were. 


A few pics stolen from an Ebay auction:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm with you; that's a nice looking car. The package does look great (although I think A4's look good just the way they are as well).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Agree. I wish BMW could learn how to draw a car with "clean lines" again.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

thats a nice house


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I love the looks of the A4 and that ultra sport package is nice but I don't think it is worth anywhere near the $2950 :yikes: they want for it.


I think those wheels are nice but the regular 5 spoke sport wheels look just as nice and now all A4's come in a solid color instead of having the bottom portion grey like the earlier models. 

Do you think maybe part of the appeal to you is the solid color ? 

On an overall Basis the A4 is an awesome car ... keep in mind there are rumors that the there might be a face-lift in March 2005 but this isn't confirmed


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Remember that the Ultra Sport Package is chosen instead of the regular sport package, so the cost isn't just for the body kit and wheels. You're also paying for the sport suspension and other sport package bits as well.

As for the A4 in USP trim... give me a blue or black one in Avant trim, and I'll give it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (don't ask where the third thumb came from...)


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Do you think maybe part of the appeal to you is the solid color ?


Ive seen the solid color look, but it still does not do a whole lot for me. The wheels are a big improvement IMO. The only difference between the US package and S4 package (bumper trim wise) is that the US package has somewhat of a lip on the front, and has a different rear air diffuser.

All in all, this car is growing more on me. maybe even a little too much :eeps:

more pics from ebay auctions:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> Remember that the Ultra Sport Package is chosen instead of the regular sport package, so the cost isn't just for the body kit and wheels. You're also paying for the sport suspension and other sport package bits as well.
> 
> As for the A4 in USP trim... give me a blue or black one in Avant trim, and I'll give it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (don't ask where the third thumb came from...)


that's a good point ... I didn't even think of that but still $2200 seems kinda high but I guess the look is nice ... does anyone know if that 18" wheel and tire weigh more then the 17" ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

bavarian19 said:


> Ive seen the solid color look, but it still does not do a whole lot for me. The wheels are a big improvement IMO. The only difference between the US package and S4 package (bumper trim wise) is that the US package has somewhat of a lip on the front, and has a different rear air diffuser.
> 
> All in all, this car is growing more on me. maybe even a little too much :eeps:
> 
> more pics from ebay auctions:


What model are you thinking of going with and what colors, options, etc. ..


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> that's a good point ... I didn't even think of that but still $2200 seems kinda high but I guess the look is nice ... does anyone know if that 18" wheel and tire weigh more then the 17" ...


it weighs a ton, both the 17 and 18 are heavy (28+, the 18" does weigh more). As far as what you get in addition to the sport package is interior bits+wheels+bodykit, but the suspension components remain the same as the sport package itself. I like the car, build quality is much better than my car. My brother has one:


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Is it just me or does the paint not match? :dunno:

Specifically the front and rear on these 2 pics:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

tamum3 said:


> Is it just me or does the paint not match? :dunno:
> 
> Specifically the front and rear on these 2 pics:


It's just you ... just kidding :rofl:

I see what your saying but I have always noticed it is VERY hard to get matching bumpers considering they are plastic. It is the main reason why I bought a black RX8 instead of red because all the red ones had bumpers that were slightly off in color.

It is amazing that in todays day & age they can't color match perfectly but I guess the plastic material makes it hard to match the metal.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

KP said:


> it weighs a ton, both the 17 and 18 are heavy (28+, the 18" does weigh more). As far as what you get in addition to the sport package is interior bits+wheels+bodykit, but the suspension components remain the same as the sport package itself. I like the car, build quality is much better than my car. My brother has one:


I love the Audi's as well and it's not because I have one ...

Build quality does feel better then the bimmer but a slight margin but more little crap goes wrong with them then the bimmers ...

I just took my Audi Allroad in for routine service and came out with a list of parts they ordered for little things ...

My brother has the A4 3.0 which seems to go in for service once every 6 weeks and it's always for some minro crap like the lumbar support doesn't work or some other minor thing ... it's never critical but it sure is annoying.

It wouldn't stop me from buying another Audi though ... except the throttle lag in my Allroad is downright pathetic ... it literally takes a few seconds from when I hit the pedal :yikes:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tamum3 said:


> Is it just me or does the paint not match? :dunno:
> 
> Specifically the front and rear on these 2 pics:


Yes, they do not match. My neighbor's '04 A6 looks the same way.

There's something about that crease/line where the bumper meets the body on the current A4 and A6 that makes it very noticeable. My neighbor also has an '01 A4, painted in the same color as the A6, and you don't notice any mismatch in the colors. I'm sure it's there, it's just that it isn't made so noticeable by the design.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

I think the regular A4 looks great, but the wheels on that one do it for me. I remember at the Houston Auto show this year they had an A6 that had some sport package with those wheels as well and I thought it looked much better than a base A6. If I didn't have a BMW I'd probably have an Audi.

I think it looks better in an Avant though  

Go for it!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TXE39 said:


> I think the regular A4 looks great, but the wheels on that one do it for me. I remember at the Houston Auto show this year they had an A6 that had some sport package with those wheels as well and I thought it looked much better than a base A6. If I didn't have a BMW I'd probably have an Audi.
> 
> I think it looks better in an Avant though
> 
> Go for it!


Yeah, that's the "new" A6 2.7 S-line. Basically the same car as the old 2.7T, but with some exterior mods to make it look a bit more mean, as well as a few more HP (like a ZHP for the 2.7T). It works, my neighbor's S-line looks much nicer than either of the 2.7Ts that he had before, but it's still a bit dull.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I like the A4 already, and the Ultra Sport package that much better. I first saw a black one in the showroom 6 months ago or so and thought it looked great. When I was at the Audi store earlier this week (see my post under "other cars" for my S4 review) they had a white and a silver. The interior trim with this package is really cool also, it's got a perforated leather steering wheel like an old pair of gloves, and metallic trim similar to a ZHP's cubic. A 3.0 with quattro and 6 speed manual, ultra-sport, etc stickers for around $39K. Assuming market value adjustments, this is a very viable alternative to the 330I/ZHP.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> What model are you thinking of going with and what colors, options, etc. ..


A4 3.0 6 speed quattro
- Moro Blue exterior
- Ebony Leather
- Premium Package
- Ultra Sport Package
- Cold Weather Package
- Infotainment Package (XM)

MSRP $41,285

:thumbup:

I could not imagine the 1.8t. Just hearing the reliability issues with them has steered me plenty away from it. Plus a heavier car with a smaller I4


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

bavarian19 said:


> A4 3.0 6 speed quattro
> - Moro Blue exterior
> - Ebony Leather
> - Premium Package
> ...


IMO, the 1.8T is a better buy, but then again, if you're not the person who likes to mess with tuning and if warranty is important to you, then the 3.0 is a solid buy, although a bit expensive. The 1.8T has a lot of upgrade potential, but at the cost of premature turbo blowout and excess tranny stress. However, the 1.8T engine does come with a 8yr/unlimited warranty for those who have had oil "sludging" problems. The 1.8T doesn't come with a turbo timer and most people never cool down their turbos, which is why most people have had problems with it. But Audi NA was bold enough to offer this warranty, which is great news. My brother's car has been running fine. Interior bits are top notch, and he hasn't had 1/8 of the minor quibbles that my car went through in the first year of ownership.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

KP said:


> IMO, the 1.8T is a better buy, but then again, if you're not the person who likes to mess with tuning and if warranty is important to you, then the 3.0 is a solid buy, although a bit expensive. The 1.8T has a lot of upgrade potential, but at the cost of premature turbo blowout and excess tranny stress. However, the 1.8T engine does come with a 8yr/unlimited warranty for those who have had oil "sludging" problems. The 1.8T doesn't come with a turbo timer and most people never cool down their turbos, which is why most people have had problems with it. But Audi NA was bold enough to offer this warranty, which is great news. My brother's car has been running fine. Interior bits are top notch, and he hasn't had 1/8 of the minor quibbles that my car went through in the first year of ownership.


A family member of mine has the 1.8T and has had a few problems with it. I tend to own cars for a long time (8-10 years is the average right now), and I do believe that the 1.8T will have more problems in the long run than the 3.0 will. Yes the 3.0 is a bit more expensive than the 1.8T, but as is the case with the 325 and 330.


----------

